# Champaign County



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

brother and I found 54 total ... 31 yellow and 23 gray :wink:


----------



## bigjay (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice ones!!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice finds, private property i suppose?.lol I havent been on private land this year yet. Dont really have any. All my shrooms have came from public land so far 8-O But im in Champaign also so guess i'll have to go out today!


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

BrYaN on a friends property 4 or 5 acre woods most all of them where found around small cherry tree's :wink:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Was out for hour and a half, picked almost 20 more blacks, some i had left 3 days ago, some were so fresh that when i picked one it slipped right out of my hands!!. good 4 inch blacks though.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

][/url]

some from today, not bad size to some, had to pick them it was public land and others were out.lol


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

i always look at it if I have a plate Full it's a good Day .. lol .. My brother and I will probably head back out tomorrow late afternoon and hopefully Sunday as much as we can .. He's working on getting us another place to do a little hunting ..


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

@shroomerman.. its brandon had no idea you where on here.. waithing too pick what i found so i can take a mess too grandpa jimbo! good hunting to you guys


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

Morel master .. I thought that was you .. I seen you on here about a week ago .. said something on a post to get your attention .. it was late at night .. not even sure what post it was on ... lmbo .. good luck to you guys to :mrgreen:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

]][/url] 

Champaign county, all from public land since i dont have private land to look on! :evil:


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice Grey's BrYaN .. Only found about 8 the size of the ones you have there, today ... hope to have some better luck tomorrow...


----------



## miked4482 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tuesday will be a good day to go imho


----------



## no tracks (Apr 12, 2013)

nice bunch of shrooms...yum


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks and this week coming up will yield some nice finds im sure!!!!!


----------



## shroomerman (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm thinking the same thing here to BrYaN .. 70's all week .. should be some super sized .. lol


----------



## mycomomma (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm just over the county line in Piatt County. I plan to look more today. Has anyone found anything in the Mahomet Seymour area near me?


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

@mycomomma you might be in the wrong state.lol good luck!!!!!!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

][/url] 

4-29-2013 all around live elms, and found some when i got home out back where i been throwing old shrooms and rinse water!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

][/url] 

Little over half from today!


----------



## silvrglitrboots (Apr 30, 2013)

I found a few yesterday n Rantoul...not far from Mahomet.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

@silvrglitrboots this is for champaign county ohio. dont know where ur from but thought id let ya know :lol:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

][/url]
Champaign county, behind my house, still more back there!


----------

